# Youtube: Vorwürfe gegen Mediakraft - Youtuber Simon Unge über Rechtsstreit mit Netzwerk



## Gast1669461003 (22. Dezember 2014)

*Youtube: Vorwürfe gegen Mediakraft - Youtuber Simon Unge über Rechtsstreit mit Netzwerk*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: Vorfürfe gegen Mediakraft - Youtuber Simon Unge über Rechtsstreit mit Netzwerk* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: Vorfürfe gegen Mediakraft - Youtuber Simon Unge über Rechtsstreit mit Netzwerk


----------



## ParaWiesel (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier einen Link poste. Dieser dient auch nicht für Eigenwerbung. Wenn ihr meiner Meinung seid und gegen diese Ungerechtigkeit der Netzwerke vorgehen wollt, unterschreibt doch einfach meine Petition: https://www.change.org/p/youtube-die-einschr%C3%A4nkung-der-entscheidungsfreiheit-von-youtubern-durch-ihre-netzwerken-beispiel-simon-unge 

Wir wollen in unserer Petition erreichen, dass kein Netwerk, welches Youtuber vertraglich aufnimmt, mehr die Möglichkeit hat diesen vorzuschreiben wann und unter welchen Bedingungen sie austreten können. Es soll ab diesem Zeitpunkt Vorschrift YouTube's sein, dass alle Netwerke, die Kanäle dieser Videoplattform vertraglich aufnehmen, die dauerhaft vorhandene und dauerhaft nutzbare Möglichkeit bieten, einen unbefristeten Austritt, sowie ein unbefristetes Vertragsende  zu ermöglichen. Dies sollte Pflicht werden. Dafür kämpfen wir und engagieren wir uns. Nutzung dieser Option sollte keine Konsequenzen mit sich ziehen.

Unser Ziel ist es eine möglichst große Anzahl von Unterstützern zu sammeln. Mit einer großen Anzahl von Personen, die unsere Sache unterstützen, können wir dann gemeinsam gegen diese Vertragslücke vorgehen und unser Zeil verwirklichen.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Dezember 2014)

Cool, eine weitere Petition die im Sande verlaufen wird.

Für den Typen bleibt eigentlich nur zu hoffen das er daraus die richtige Lektion lernt.


----------



## BiJay (22. Dezember 2014)

Einfach auch mal den Vertrag lesen, den man unterschreibt, auch wenn man in finanzieller Not ist und umbedingt das Youtube-Geld braucht (was an sich schon etwas ist, das man vorher vermeiden sollte). Die meisten solcher Netzwerke sind nur Sklaventreiber, die die Leichtgläubigkeit der Youtube-Neulinge ausnutzt. Da kann Youtube auch selbst nichts regulieren, egal wie sehr man sich da mit einer Petition bemüht. Besser andere Leute vor solchen Vereinen warnen, dann verschwinden die schon von alleine.


----------



## TheSinner (22. Dezember 2014)

Kurzer Hinweis bzgl. Headline:
Vorfürfe? Für fen denn?


----------



## AC3 (22. Dezember 2014)

ich frag mich warum leute mit so viel abos überhaupt noch bei youtube aktiv sind. der könnte doch mit links eine eigene plattform erstellen.
ein youtube kanal den ich abonniert habe hat vor langer zeit bekannt gegeben das nur noch auf twitch gestreamt wird und der twitch kanal läuft super.
dann haben die eine eigene hompeage gemacht und die hat auch schon 50.000 registrierte user.

naja - wie so oft haben die wenigsten ein gefühl für das geschäft im web...


----------



## KiIlBiIl (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie Sponsoring für ne Longboardreise durch Deutschland? Alter, wie fernab der Realität lebst Du Hampelmann eigentlich?!? Wenn der Ottonormalbürger so nen Scheiss vorhat muss er das auch aus eigener Tasche bezahlen... Wie mir dieses YouTube Gesocks auf den Wecker geht! Geht doch mal richtig Arbeiten...


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem bei vielen Youtubern ist das sie abseits ihres Kanals nicht viel drauf haben. Wenn ich sehe das es Kanäle gibt die 2 Millionen Abos haben in denen aber nur dummes Zeug geredet wird und sich Kollektiv zum Affen gemacht wird, was soll man in einem seriösen Beruf von denen erwarten. Ich sage nicht das die es nicht könnten aber das sind Leute die sich schnell langweilen und dann wieder machen was sie wollen. Es gibt Youtuber die haben nicht mal eine Ausbildung verdienen sich aber ne goldene Nase mit ihren Videos. Nur wie lange? Irgendwann hat auch der letzte auf das Gelaber kein Bock mehr und was machen die dann?

Na ja, ich finde es auch sehr befremdlich das sich der Herr darüber beschwert kein Geld für seinen Kommentierten Urlaub bekommen zu haben. Werd ich in Zukunft auch so machen. Ich geh zu meinem Chef und sage ihm er soll mir meine Weltreise bezahlen. Im Gegenzug zeige ich ihm hinterher eine schöne Präsentation mit Fotos und Videos des Urlaubs. Das muss ihm als Gegenleistung aber auch reichen. Auf dem Urlaub mache ich selbstverständlich Werbung für unser Unternehmen.  lol

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich gönne den ihren Erfolg auf Youtube. Sie bieten was an was viele anscheinend interessiert, egal wie sinnlos es auch ist. Aber ich glaube viele vergessen das es irgendwann auch ein Leben abseits der 12 jährigen Fans und Youtube gibt. Darauf sind die dann aber nicht vorbereitet.


----------



## Rachlust (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie währe es mit einem richtigen Job in der Industrie? Lange machen es diese möchtegern Stars eh nicht mehr und mit ihnen verschwinden auch die Netzwerke


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2014)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis bzgl. Headline:
> Vorfürfe? Für fen denn?


Nicht "für" - "vor". Heißt doch schließlich "Vor Für Fe". Fragt sich nur, welches "Fe"...

Oder es ist ein Schreibfehler und sollte "Vorführef." heißen, als Abkürzung für den passenden Effekt.


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2014)

ParaWiesel schrieb:


> Wir wollen in unserer Petition erreichen, dass kein Netwerk, welches Youtuber vertraglich aufnimmt, mehr die Möglichkeit hat diesen vorzuschreiben wann und unter welchen Bedingungen sie austreten können. Es soll ab diesem Zeitpunkt Vorschrift YouTube's sein, dass alle Netwerke, die Kanäle dieser Videoplattform vertraglich aufnehmen, die dauerhaft vorhandene und dauerhaft nutzbare Möglichkeit bieten, einen unbefristeten Austritt, sowie ein unbefristetes Vertragsende  zu ermöglichen. Dies sollte Pflicht werden.


Ganz doofe Frage: Warum?

Bei *jedem *Vertrag gibt es Reglungen zu Kündigungen und deren Fristen. Fristlose Kündigungen sind von jeder Seite aus *nur in Sonderfällen* möglich. Warum sollte also ein Vertrag bzgl. eines YouTube Kanals irgendwelche Extrawürste bekommen (solange eben kein Sonderfall vorliegt)?


----------



## fsm (22. Dezember 2014)

Oh mann -.-

Schön zu sehen, dass hier zumindest vorwiegend gelassen über den Kerl und Youtuber allgemein geredet wird. Ich kenne diesen Kanal nicht, aber ich habe auch kein Interesse, ihn kennen zu lernen. Diese unglaubliche Menge an Videos von Teenagern und jungen Erwachsenen, die völlig frei von Relevanz über ihre Hobbies, Sorgen und Freunde reden, zerstören YouTube nachhaltig. Es ist unglaublich, man findet heutzutage nicht mal ein vernünftiges Changelog zur neuen minecraft-Version ohne dass nicht in jedem Video irgendein pubertärer Vollpfosten um Likes und Comments bettelt, die Channels seiner Freunde bewirbt und durch glänzende Inkompetenz zu begeistern vermag.

YouTube ist nicht schlechter geworden, der gute Content ist ja noch da. Aber aus einer Goldgrube wurde inzwischen dank solcher Leute eine Scheißgrube mit kleinen Glodstücken drin. Und es macht immer weniger Spaß, diese herauszusuchen. BAH!

Einfache Lösung: Das ganze Monetarisierungs-Geschäft für Privatanwender aus YouTube entfernen, sofort würden diese ganzen kleinen Nervtröten aufhören.

P.S.: Allein schon, dass jeder zweite von denen inzwischen so aufmerksamkeitsgeil geworden ist, dass sie sich gezwungen fühlen, ständig ihre Fratze ins Video einzublenden! Was ist bloß aus YouTube geworden :'(


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2014)

wer ist das? nie von dem heini gehört. 

was die petition angeht, bin ich selbstredend worrels meinung. 
den unsinn könnt ihr euch sparen. ihr werdet garantiert kein vertragsrecht speziell für irgendwelche 'youtuber' durchsetzen. - wieso auch?


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Dezember 2014)

Tja, die Geschichte wird sicher unschön für beide Seiten. Der Tuber kann sicher mit einer Schadensersatzklage rechnen und vielleicht noch mit einer Vertragsstrafe, je nach dem was im Vertrag steht. Und das Image von Mediakraft ist nach der Geschichte dann vollends vor die Wand gefahren und dürften Probleme haben neue Vertragspartner zu finden.



fsm schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung: Das ganze Monetarisierungs-Geschäft für Privatanwender aus YouTube entfernen, sofort würden diese ganzen kleinen Nervtröten aufhören.


Denkst du vielleicht, aber viele der nervtötenden Kackbratzen (Lochies & Co.) sind ja schon keine Privatanwender mehr sondern geschäftlich und in kommerziellen Netzwerken wie Mediakraft unterwegs.


----------



## fsm (22. Dezember 2014)

"Es war die schwerste Entscheidung meines Lebens" sagt der Kerl. Oh mein Gott, heul doch! Du hattest zufällig Glück, dass du berühmt geworden bist und Geld nebenher mit Internetvideos verdient hast, dann bist du gierig geworden und hast dich mit den falschen Leuten angelegt, die noch gieriger waren als du. So what? Heul leise.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Dezember 2014)

Eines vorweg:

Ich kann diese ganze Let's Play-Grütze/ YT-Labervideoseuche/ etc. persönlich auch nicht nachvollziehen, geschweige denn mich dafür auch nur ansatzweise begeistern. 

Ich kann jedoch akzeptieren und auch anerkennen, dass diese Leute ein legitimes Geschäftsmodell für sich entdeckt haben, mit dem sie ihr Geld verdienen. Sie bestreiten damit ihren Lebensunterhalt und werden wohl auch brav ihre Steuern darauf zahlen.

Nur weil mich Machart und Inhalte persönlich nicht interessieren, muss ich dieser Form des Entertainments ja nicht seine Existenzberechtigung absprechen. So, wie ein Florian Silbereisen seine Zielgruppe hat, hat eben auch ein Simon Unge seine. 

Das aber nur als Replik auf so einfältige Kommentare wie "Der soll mal hart arbeiten für sein Geld." - der eigentliche Sachverhalt interessiert mich jetzt eigentlich recht wenig.


----------



## ParaWiesel (22. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz doofe Frage: Warum?
> 
> Bei *jedem *Vertrag gibt es Reglungen zu Kündigungen und deren Fristen. Fristlose Kündigungen sind von jeder Seite aus *nur in Sonderfällen* möglich. Warum sollte also ein Vertrag bzgl. eines YouTube Kanals irgendwelche Extrawürste bekommen (solange eben kein Sonderfall vorliegt)?



Weil hier meiner Meinung nach ein Fall vorliegt, bei dem eine Sonderregelung getroffen werden sollte. Die Netzwerke wie Mediakraft, Studio 71 usw. haben zwar ihre *eigenen* Verträge zu verfassen. Jedoch handelt es sich bei genannten* Zusammenschlüssen *um die erwähnten *Netzwerke*. Hier liegen uns also *Zusammenschlüsse* von Youtube-Kanälen vor. Also haben wir hier *weniger* *eine Firma, *mit Angestellten, *als eine Organisation*, die selbst aus den genannten Personen besteht und sich um sie dreht. Zum Beispielt: In einer Tischlerei arbeiten die Angestellten für die Kunden. In den Netzwerken gibt es die Angestellten und die Kanalinhaber. Die Angestellten sollten so einem ,der *klassischen Arbeitsverträgen*, zugeordnet sein. Diese Angestellten arbeiten für die Youtuber (natürlich nicht als Arbeitgeber). Da nun das Netzwerk aus diesen besteht und es der Sinn ist diese zu *versorgen* und bei der Organisation ihrer Projekte zu *helfen*, sollte für die Youtuber, meiner Meinung, nach eine *Sonderregelung* getroffen werden. Natürlich ist dies ein *neuer *Aspekt, aber dafür ist diese Petition nun mal da; *Etwas zu ändern*.

Mfg ParaWIesel


----------



## ParaWiesel (22. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eines vorweg:
> 
> Ich kann diese ganze Let's Play-Grütze/ YT-Labervideoseuche/ etc. persönlich auch nicht nachvollziehen, geschweige denn mich dafür auch nur ansatzweise begeistern.
> 
> ...



Nehmt euch ein Vorbild daran, Kinder; EHRLICH und TOLERANT !


----------



## ParaWiesel (22. Dezember 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Cool, eine weitere Petition die im Sande verlaufen wird.
> 
> Für den Typen bleibt eigentlich nur zu hoffen das er daraus die richtige Lektion lernt.



Ich respektiere deine Meinung, nur etwas Toleranz könnte angebracht sein. Ich beziehe mich auch nicht auf den Youtuber "ungespielt" exakt, er ist nur ein Aushängeschild bzw Beispiel. Entweder du verurteilst ihn wegen seinem Content oder du bist nicht informiert. Wenn du seinen "Beruf" nicht akzeptierst, dann ist es deine persönliche Sache. Wenn du aber meinst, dass der Mann nur zu verpeilt war sich den Vertrag ganz durchzulesen solltest du dich vorher besser informieren. Ob etwas aus der Petition wird ist sehr unsicher, trotzdem besser man tut etwas als gar nichts.

Mfg ParaWiesel


----------



## ParaWiesel (22. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht "für" - "vor". Heißt doch schließlich "Vor Für Fe". Fragt sich nur, welches "Fe"...
> 
> Oder es ist ein Schreibfehler und sollte "Vorführef." heißen, als Abkürzung für den passenden Effekt.



Ich denke jemand hat auf seiner Tastatur das "w" und das "f" vertauscht


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Typ ist mir so was von Egal!! wie gut dass ich kein Youtube account habe, und mich mit so etwas nicht abgeben muss..


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eines vorweg:
> 
> Ich kann diese ganze Let's Play-Grütze/ YT-Labervideoseuche/ etc. persönlich auch nicht nachvollziehen, geschweige denn mich dafür auch nur ansatzweise begeistern.
> 
> ...



Seh ich eigentlich auch so.
Nur:
Wer damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen will, der sollte dann eben auch professionell vorgehen und die Verträge genau durchlesen.
Bei einem Arbeitsvertrag schauen ich auch erst mal alles durch. Und sollte der Arbeitgeber gegen was verstossen, dann hab ich doch was in der Hand und muss keinen Aufschrei im Internet starten. Aber ebenso muss ich mich an die Regeln des Vertrags halten.

Ich weiss nicht, was in den Verträgen von Mediadingsbums steht und hab nur kurz deren Statement durchgelesen.
Und laut dem Link, ists ja nicht so, dass er überhaupt nix bekommen hätte.


----------



## LostHero (22. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn der Youtuber mit allem gesagten sicher Recht hat, frag ich mich doch: "Junge, wie naiv warst/bist du bitte?"
Willkommen in der realen Welt.... So ca JEDES Unternehmen hinter dem irgendwelche Investoren und/oder Aktionäre stecken verhält sich so (macht die Sache natürlich nicht besser).

Sieht man doch allein schon an den ganzen Publishern und deren miesen Machenschaften in Bezug auf Alpha/Beta-Produkte die beim Kunden reifen, etc pp. Und gerade DAVON sollte der Youtuber zumindest schon mal gehört haben. Immerhin drehen sich seine Videos um genau das: Games.

Ich wünsche ihm viel Glück/Erfolg vor Gericht, die große Empörung mag sich bei mir jetzt aber nicht einstellen. So war es schon immer und wird wohl auch immer so bleiben. Wer das nicht mag, sollte sich auf solche Knebelverträge garnicht erst einlassen.


----------



## Svatlas (22. Dezember 2014)

Unverständlich sich überhaupt auf einen Vertrag einzulassen. Wer ihn nicht richtig lesen kann, ist selber schuld.  Wer weiß was er vorher alles bekommen hat und bekommt  jetzt den Hals nicht voll. Das zum Thema, sie wollten ihm die Reise nicht finanzieren (schmunzel). Als Youtuber mit so vielen Abos, da würde ich doch die Freiheit genießen und mich nicht an wen binden.  Die Werbeeinnahmen fließen doch von selberund wenn ich so Typen schon in der Werbung sehe....langweilig ist schon nett beschrieben. Null Werbepotenzial und Ausstrahlung. Bleibt bitte hinter dem Mikrophone.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wer damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen will, der sollte dann eben auch professionell vorgehen und die Verträge genau durchlesen.
> Bei einem Arbeitsvertrag schauen ich auch erst mal alles durch. Und sollte der Arbeitgeber gegen was verstossen, dann hab ich doch was in der Hand und muss keinen Aufschrei im Internet starten. Aber ebenso muss ich mich an die Regeln des Vertrags halten.



Klar, das sehe ich ähnlich wie Du - aber das ist ja der Teil, der mich gar nicht interessiert. Mein Kommentar war nur gegen die "DersollgefälligstwasAnständigesarbeiten!"-Fraktion gerichtet. 
Solange es nicht gegen geltende Gesetze verstößt, soll doch bitte jeder selbst entscheiden dürfen, wie & auf welche Weise er sein Geld verdienen möchte.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Dezember 2014)

ParaWiesel schrieb:


> Ich respektiere deine Meinung, nur etwas Toleranz könnte angebracht sein. Ich beziehe mich auch nicht auf den Youtuber "ungespielt" exakt, er ist nur ein Aushängeschild bzw Beispiel. Entweder du verurteilst ihn wegen seinem Content oder du bist nicht informiert. Wenn du seinen "Beruf" nicht akzeptierst, dann ist es deine persönliche Sache. Wenn du aber meinst, dass der Mann nur zu verpeilt war sich den Vertrag ganz durchzulesen solltest du dich vorher besser informieren. Ob etwas aus der Petition wird ist sehr unsicher, trotzdem besser man tut etwas als gar nichts.
> 
> Mfg ParaWiesel



Du scheinst mir einen gewissen Mangel an Toleranz unterstellen zu wollen. das finde ich immer sehr interessant. Dazu kommt noch das du in meine zwei Zeilen sehr viel hineininterpretierst. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor. Die "Youtube-Szene" ist für mich größtenteils einfach uninteressant. Persönlich ist es mir auch egal womit ein Simon Unge sein Geld verdient. Er wurde scheinbar von einem Unternehmen über den Tisch gezogen. Das sollte er sich nicht gefallen lassen, aber er muss auch daraus lernen. Ansonsten wird sich das wiederholen.


----------



## ParaWiesel (22. Dezember 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir einen gewissen Mangel an Toleranz unterstellen zu wollen. das finde ich immer sehr interessant. Dazu kommt noch das du in meine zwei Zeilen sehr viel hineininterpretierst. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor. Die "Youtube-Szene" ist für mich größtenteils einfach uninteressant. Persönlich ist es mir auch egal womit ein Simon Unge sein Geld verdient. Er wurde scheinbar von einem Unternehmen über den Tisch gezogen. Das sollte er sich nicht gefallen lassen, aber er muss auch daraus lernen. Ansonsten wird sich das wiederholen.



Ich wollte einfach eine solche vernünftige Antwort provozieren. Danke dafür  Und auch sorry dafür


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Dezember 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> Der Typ ist mir so was von Egal!! wie gut dass ich kein Youtube account habe, und mich mit so etwas nicht abgeben muss..



Der Typ ist dir so egal, dass du einen comment schreiben musstest?   

Wenn man sich diesen threat so durchließt, könnte man meinen das ganze youtube-comments- gesocks kommt aus seinen Löchern gekrochen und muss hier seinen Senf abgeben. (ich meine nicht dich persönlich, dein Zitat ist wegen meines ersten Satzes zitiert. )
Geht einfach wieder


----------



## gin0v4 (22. Dezember 2014)

Wer ist der Typ und wen interessierts. Nie von dem und von Mediakraft gehört...


----------



## Riesenhummel (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach jetzt auch ein heulvideo und beschimpfe meinen Arbeitgebr als Verbrecher weil mir dieses Jahr keine Gehaltserhöhung gegeben wurde...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Dezember 2014)

gin0v4 schrieb:


> Wer ist der Typ und wen interessierts. Nie von dem und von Mediakraft gehört...



Und wer bist du, dass du meinst du wärst wichtig genug, dass sich jemand hier dafür interessiert, was du kennst und was nicht?  
Ich kenn den channel nicht, weil ich das ganze Mediakraftzeug nicht ausstehen kann, aber er ist anscheinend jemand, der wichtig genug ist, über ihn eine News zu verfassen.


----------



## solidus246 (22. Dezember 2014)

Traurig wie kleingeistig sich manche User verhalten. Ich finde es schon ziemlich bedenklich was Unge äußert. Und dann Kommentare wie "such dir mal nen Job". Die meisten sind studiert oder haben bereits eine abgeschlossene Berufsuasbildung. Viele betreiben Youtube neben ihrer Beschäftigung. Ich find´s einfach krass, wie viele negativ Kommentare ihm gegenüber geäußert werden da wir selber jeden Tag im Netz unterwegs sind. Klingt irgendwie so als würde man ihm seinen Erfolg nicht gönnen.

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber bevor man meint solch einen Müll zu äußern sollte man sich ein klein wenig mit der Youtube Szene ausseinandersetzen


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber bevor man meint solch einen Müll zu äußern sollte man sich ein klein wenig mit der Youtube Szene ausseinandersetzen



Das tolle was die Trolle nicht wissen: So nen großer YT Channel ist warscheinlich mehr Arbeit als klassische Tätigkeiten
Aber eigentlich bedeuten die Aussagen doch eh nur, dass der gefälligst auch so unglücklich sein soll wie man selbst und nicht mit seinen Hobbys Geld verdienen darf.
und mal ehrlich, die Arbeit ist bei weitem besser als das was so andere D Prominentz macht

Wobei, wenn man so hört was Mediakraft so ein Haufen ist, die sollten grade mal als erste anfangen


----------



## PcJuenger (22. Dezember 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Unverständlich sich überhaupt auf einen Vertrag einzulassen. Wer ihn nicht richtig lesen kann, ist selber schuld.  Wer weiß was er vorher alles bekommen hat und bekommt  jetzt den Hals nicht voll. Das zum Thema, sie wollten ihm die Reise nicht finanzieren (schmunzel). Als Youtuber mit so vielen Abos, da würde ich doch die Freiheit genießen und mich nicht an wen binden.  Die Werbeeinnahmen fließen doch von selberund wenn ich so Typen schon in der Werbung sehe....langweilig ist schon nett beschrieben. Null Werbepotenzial und Ausstrahlung. Bleibt bitte hinter dem Mikrophone.



Sache ist, dass viele durch die Netzwerke und deren Tricks erst richtig groß werden. Genau das ist doch auch der Grund, warum man sich so einem Netzwerk anschließt. Es erhöht die Chancen und man wird gepusht.


----------



## Wamboland (22. Dezember 2014)

Neidkultur in Deutschland eben. 

Arbeit ist eine Konstante 

Scheint so ein Skaterboy zu sein, daher absolut nicht meine Richtung, aber was solls. Anscheinend finden ihn viele Leute gut. Der neue Kanal hat ja auch schon fast 500k Abos, also sollte er damit leben können. 

Ich glaube viele ärgern sich nur das sie den Trend nicht erkannt haben mit Let's Plays und YT Videos. 

Das die Einstellung evtl. bisschen Naiv ist usw. stimmt sicherlich, allerdings ist er ja gerade mal 24, da ist man evtl. (je nach Veranlagung) evtl. auch noch etwas blauäugiger.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Dezember 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Neidkultur in Deutschland eben.


Ich denke mal die meisten hier können mit dem Kram von dem Typen nicht viel anfangen und haben vermutlich jetzt zum ersten Mal von ihm gehört. Viel bewegender finde ich das Ende von GameOne, wäre schön, wenn uns die Jungs erhalten bleiben. Ich hoffe mal ihr Twitch-Projekt wird erfolgreich, nachdem sie schon auf Youtube nicht den Erfolg hatten, den sie verdient hätten.


----------



## staplerfahrer (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich find's immer wieder unglaublich was für Kommentare kommen. Es gibt Millionen Menschen die von Firmen vertraglich "übervorteilt" worden sind, auch gewöhnliche Arbeitnehmer mit ihrem Arbeitsvertrag. Aber weil's ein jüngerer Mensch und youtuber ist ist er automatisch selbst schuld und offensuchtlich zu faul oder unfähig zu lesen bzw. um einen richtigen Job zu machen. Hier fallen teilweise Äußerungen als ob Ihr schon 70, 80 Jahre alt seid und neumodischem Zeug pauschal verteufelt. So wie Eure Vorfahren das bei Rock 'n Roll, Punk oder Metal gemacht haben.


----------



## Svatlas (22. Dezember 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Sache ist, dass viele durch die Netzwerke und deren Tricks erst richtig groß werden. Genau das ist doch auch der Grund, warum man sich so einem Netzwerk anschließt. Es erhöht die Chancen und man wird gepusht.



Aber laut seiner Aussage wurde er ja nicht gepusht bzw unterstützt. Ich sehe das alles mehr als fragwürdig an und glaube nicht nur einer Seite. Besonders nicht, weil ihm keine Reise finanziert wurde......Sehr merkwürdig!


----------



## PcJuenger (23. Dezember 2014)

Es ging mir dabei ja eher um Netzwerke allgemein als spezifisch um Mediakraft. Was da im einzelnen abgelaufen ist, tangiert mich eher weniger, da ich beide Kanäle nicht verfolgt habe und mit dem Menschen nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Ich find's immer wieder unglaublich was für Kommentare kommen. Es gibt Millionen Menschen die von Firmen vertraglich "übervorteilt" worden sind, auch gewöhnliche Arbeitnehmer mit ihrem Arbeitsvertrag. Aber weil's ein jüngerer Mensch und youtuber ist ist er automatisch selbst schuld und offensuchtlich zu faul oder unfähig zu lesen bzw. um einen richtigen Job zu machen. Hier fallen teilweise Äußerungen als ob Ihr schon 70, 80 Jahre alt seid und neumodischem Zeug pauschal verteufelt. So wie Eure Vorfahren das bei Rock 'n Roll, Punk oder Metal gemacht haben.



nja, alleine man könnte dem Vorwerfen, das er nicht mal nen Anwalt hat drüber schauen lassen


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (23. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Typ ist dir so egal, dass du einen comment schreiben musstest?
> 
> Wenn man sich diesen threat so durchließt, könnte man meinen das ganze youtube-comments- gesocks kommt aus seinen Löchern gekrochen und muss hier seinen Senf abgeben. (ich meine nicht dich persönlich, dein Zitat ist wegen meines ersten Satzes zitiert. )
> Geht einfach wieder



Und was hat er jetzt erreicht?  das Gegenteil, er hat Heute Morgen auf FB ein Podcast eröffnet, wo er sich jetzt beschwert über den Hashtag Freiheit, denn er will es entfernt haben,ebenso nerven ihn die Hater gegen Mediakraft, und Möchte dass Mediakraft in ruhe gelassen wird, was hat er den erwartet dass alle still sitzen werden? selber schuld Unge kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde diesen ganzen Youtube-Hype in Deutschland und international nie verstehen. Gronkh schauen bei jedem Video hunderttausende Leute zu, insgesamt hat er glaube ich weit über 3 Millionen Abonennten. Und anscheinend gibt es da echt schon welche, die gerade mal um die 100000 Abos haben, davon leben können und beinahe als Star verehrt werden. Stichwort Vidcon (?) diese YT-Messe. Da kann ich echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln 
Vor allem wer kuckt das alles? Ist wirklich eins der aktuell, in einer gewissen Alterschicht verbreiteten, Hobbies, das ich so null nachvollziehen kann 
Den Kanal, um den es im Artikel geht, kenne ich nur weil die dazugehörigen Videos regelmäßig auf der YT-Startseite prangen...


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Dezember 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> was hat er den erwartet dass alle still sitzen werden? selber schuld Unge kann ich nur sagen...


Tja wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass wenn man ein Video raushaut in dem man gegen seinen Geschäftspartner ätzt, die eigene Community, die vermutlich aus überwiegend minderjährigen Wutbürgern besteht, da einen Shitstorm los tritt.
Sein Anwalt wird ihm sicher dazu gratulieren, da er mit dem Video sicher schon mal in eine sehr komfortable Situation gebracht hat, was die spätere Verhandlung der ganzen Geschichte vor Gericht angeht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Dezember 2014)

Na also, ich klink mich jetzt hier aus. Hier ist mir dann doch zu viel geballte Blödheit


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen ganzen Youtube-Hype in Deutschland und international nie verstehen. Gronkh schauen bei jedem Video hunderttausende Leute zu, insgesamt hat er glaube ich weit über 3 Millionen Abonennten. Und anscheinend gibt es da echt schon welche, die gerade mal um die 100000 Abos haben, davon leben können und beinahe als Star verehrt werden. Stichwort Vidcon (?) diese YT-Messe. Da kann ich echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln
> Vor allem wer kuckt das alles?



Gronkh ist tatsächlich der einzige YouTube- Mensch, dem ich regelmäßig zuschaue und zwar beim spielen von Titeln, die ich selbst nicht spielen würde, deren Geschichte mich aber interessiert oder die spannend sind. 

Ich mag es halt, Leuten beim daddeln zuzuschauen. Wenn mein Freund einen interessanten Titel spielt, mache ich das ja auch. 

Bei Gronkh trifft der Humor einen Nerv bei mir, ich mag es ja gerne albern. Und bei Horrorspielen ist er ähnlich schissig wie ich, daher macht mir es auch Spaß, ihm dabei zuzusehen, wie er Spiele bewältigt, an die ich mich kaum ran traue (habe Thief dank der Irrenanstalt immer noch nicht beendet) [emoji6]

Im Grunde genommen ist so ein YouTube- Channel für mich wie GameOne gucken oder früher einmal Giga Games.


----------



## Rachlust (23. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Vor allem wer kuckt das alles?


Gronkh ist ein Entertainer. Ich denke jeder schaut immer mal so nebenbei hie reins seiner Videos und dann da wieder eins. Das einzigste was ich richtig von Ihm gehschaut hab war sein Evil Within Zeug da ich schon übelst genervt das Game abgebrochen habe und er so unfähig ist das es lustig istd as zu beobachten


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Vor allem wer kuckt das alles?



müssen wir das wieder wiederholen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gronkh ist tatsächlich der einzige YouTube- Mensch, dem ich regelmäßig zuschaue und zwar beim spielen von Titeln, die ich selbst nicht spielen würde, deren Geschichte mich aber interessiert oder die spannend sind.



Das versteh ich dann schon irgendwie, auch wenn es nicht meins wäre  
Gronkh war vllt auch ein schlecht gewähltes Beispiel, da erschließt sich mir der Unterhaltungswert noch eher, als bei anderen Kanälen, die zurzeit beliebt sind. Der, im Artikel betroffene Kanal, wäre da nochmal was anderes.



Enisra schrieb:


> müssen wir das wieder wiederholen?



Sry, war wohl bei dem ersten Mal nicht anwesend  Die Frage war aber auch eher rhetorisch gemeint, wollte damit jetzt keine neue Diskussion anfachen, vielmehr schlicht mein Unverständnis für die vielen Zuschauer bekannter deutscher Youtuber zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Dezember 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist so ein YouTube- Channel für mich wie GameOne gucken oder früher einmal Giga Games.


Naja, bei GameOne (R.I.P.) und Giga gings ja nicht darum Spiele komplett zu zeigen sondern sie humorvoll vorzustellen. Bei Klassikern finde ich LPs aus Nostalgie-Gründen auch gar nicht so schlecht, oft hat selbst keine Lust mehr sich noch mal durch 25 Jahre alte Spiele zu kämpfen und wenn der Spieler da dann noch seine Erinnerungen an die Zeit damals zum Besten gibt ist das immer ganz nett. Aktuelle Spiele zocke ich dann doch lieber selbst, aber ich bin ja auch schon etwas älter. Ich sehe mich schon den Enkeln predigen:"Früher kurz nach dem Krieg, da mussten wir unsere Videospiele noch selber zocken." Und sie werden mich nur ungläubig anstarren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2014)

So was wie Outlast schaffe ich selbstständig nicht. [emoji1]


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Dezember 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> So was wie Outlast schaffe ich selbstständig nicht. [emoji1]


Sowas ist eher eine Frage der Gewohnheit, je häufiger man sowas spielt desto mehr härtet es ab. Man muss sich halt nur durch die ersten paar Horror-Titel "durchquälen"


----------

